# Fuente de tension regulable de 0 a 200 VAC  y frecuencia de 0 a 50 Hz



## AlfonsoX (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola a todos,

Soy un Licenciado en Ingeniería Electrónica y quiero diseñar una fuente de tensión alterna senoidal regulable de 0 a 200 VAc y regulable en frecuencia de 0 a 50 Hz aunque no se muy bien si ésto se puede hacer. 

La idea que tengo es fabricarme un Variac con tensión alterna de salida regulable entre 0 y 220 V más o menos y a continuación meter algun bloque con el que pueda controlar la frecuencia de la señal que obtengo del Variac , cosa que todavia no se me ha ocurrido como hacer...

¿A alguien se le ocurre alguna idea?

Saludos y gracias por vuestro tiempo, Alfon


----------



## Nico17 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola
 Para fabricar un variac podrías utilizar éste circuito :

http://digilander.libero.it/i2viu/600v.html 

No se si funciona, seria cuestion de probar. Para el variador de frecuencia no se lo que podrias utizar.
Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 27, 2009)

juas, tenes que hacer un inversor senoidal, con PWM, con el que podes variar la frecuencia de salida en relacion a la tension, aunque eso ya existe, se llaman variadores de velocidad para motores, y tenes todo resuelto y con salida trifasica en triangulo, solo deverias colocar transformadores aisladores y filtros para sacar la portadora y que te quede solamente la fundamental (solo la senoidal de 0 - 50Hz y no la portadora que es de 10Khz), averigua porque son economicos y tenes todo resuelto ahi.


----------



## AlfonsoX (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola a todos,

1º. Gracias por las respuestas 

2º. Hazard1998, yo no quiero quiero diseñar un variador de velocidad para un motor. 

Quiero diseñar una fuente de alimentacion de tension alterna monofásica (un seno) que yo pueda regular la frecuencia y regular la tensión con cualquier tipo de combinación tensión frecuencia dentro de unos rangos (0 a 200 VAC y 0 a 50 Hz) independientemente de la carga a la que yo le aplique. 

¿Alguna otra sugerencia?

Un saludo, alfon


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 27, 2009)

1) de 0 a 50Hz? 0 Hz no es nada.
2) de 0 a 200Volts?...

qué clase de fuente y para q aplicacion util debe tener de 0 a 200volts de diferencia?

vas a usar un reloj y luego un motor de 220?

no entiendo la finalidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> 1) de 0 a 50Hz? 0 Hz no es nada.
> 2) de 0 a 200Volts?...
> 
> qué clase de fuente y para q aplicacion util debe tener de 0 a 200volts de diferencia?
> ...



Es algo como un variac y se puede utilizar para infinidad de cosas, desde una practica de laboratorio hasta en reparacion de amplificador, con lo que podes transformadorrma cualquier funete rectificada normal en variable, solo cambiando la tensión de entrada al transformador.

Sinceramente, yo compraría un variac comercial de 1KVA (del viejo tipo con transformador) y luego vería como modificar la frecuencia, cosa que no es trivial.

Saludos!


----------



## AlfonsoX (Feb 27, 2009)

- Dj Draco, la fuente que yo quiero digamos que seria un variac pero ademas que le pudieras variar la frecuencia entre 0 y 50 Hz. La aplicación es para estudiar rigidez (Investigación) y nada mas que me vale ese tipo de fuente regulable (de 0 a 200 V) (0.1 mHz a 50 Hz frecuencias bajas)

- Ezavalla, el variac ya lo tengo.

Gracias por las respuestas, ¿Más sugerencias antes de que me vuelva loco? 

Saludos, Alfon


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 27, 2009)

AlfonsoX dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> 1º. Gracias por las respuestas
> 
> ...



perdon, pense que querias que la tension siga a la frecuencia, es decir, que la tension y la frecuencia sean proporcionales, un variador no serviria, pregunto, que potencia de salida estamos hablando?, esto seria algo asi como un amplificador servo con un generador de seno variable en amplitud y frecuencia a su entrada, pero habria que ver de que potencia estamos hablando para ver si el amplificador servo debe ser de alta eficiencia (clase D) o puede ser lineal (clase B o AB), solo que de alta tension de salida.


----------



## AlfonsoX (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola ,

Hazard1998, me parece que hablamos de cosas diferentes.... pero gracias por tu ayuda.

¿Alguna opinión distinta que de claridad al asunto?

Un saludo, Alfon


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 28, 2009)

AlfonsoX dijo:
			
		

> Hola ,
> 
> Hazard1998, me parece que hablamos de cosas diferentes.... pero gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> ...



parece que vos no me sabes entender, no podes variar la frecuencia de red, entonces la debes reproducir tú, para eso se utilizan amplificador *SERVO* esto lo puedes hacer con tecnicas analogicas (que los semiconductores de salida trabajen en su zona lineal) o con tecnicas de conmutacion (PWM) el tema es que si necesitas que la salida maneje varios amperes en 200Volts uno con tecnicas analogicas te seria muy costoso y grande ya que son de baja eficiencia (<78% teórco, <70% en el mejor de los casos) en cambio los que son por PWM llegan al 90% de eficiencia sin mayores inconvenientes.  como supones, si no es con un amplificador SERVO, que podes variarle la frecuencia a la red para regular la frecuencia de tu conversor????


----------



## AlfonsoX (Feb 28, 2009)

Buenas , 

La verdad es que no te entiendo muy bien Hazard1998 ¿Podias hacer un diagrama de bloques de como fabricarías la fuente de tension regulable alterna de  hasta 200 V y frecuencia variable de 0.1 mHz a 50 Hz (bajas frecuencias)?

Un saludo, Alfon


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 28, 2009)

ok, te hago un diagrama y en breve lo subo, pero antes, consulto algo, que vas a alimentar con esto?, es decir cual es la impedancia que vas a colocar a la salida de la fuente? corriente maxima? mientras tanto te recomiendo leas un poquito esto: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=12393

La diferencia con lo que tu necesitas es que:

1) En vez de ese oscilador debes hacerlo con un XR2206 o un 8038 que son generadores de funciones, donde solo uses la salida senoidal para asi tambien variarla en el rango que necesitas.

2) En vez de alimentarlo con 72V de baterias, uses transistores igbt y un bus de 310VCC (los 220V de linea rectificados y filtrados) y no uses transformador a la salida (con menos de 30Hz de frec de salida no hay nucleo de hierro que responda bien) por eso debes alimentar a tu carga desde el puente H por intermedio de filtros paso bajo para eliminar todo lo conserniente a la conmutacion de alta frecuencia. (50Khz en este caso)


----------



## AlfonsoX (Feb 28, 2009)

Buenas de nuevo,

Hazard 1998, la aplicación de la fuente es para pasar rigidez. No hace falta mucha corriente.

He visto tu diagrama y es bastante bueno. Ahora bien, la frecuencia del generador de funciones la sincronizas con el circuito de control de la PWM y al final obtienes una alterna de 220 V de amplitud previamente rectificada con la frecuencia que tu eliges ¿Es asi? pero ¿Como modifico la amplitud de la señal? Ya que me interesa que la pueda ajustar entre 0 y 220 VAC dentro del margen de frecuencias a los que conmutan los IGBT.

Gracias por tu ayuda Hazard1998

Saludos, Alfon


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 28, 2009)

no, la frecuencia de conmutacion es la portadora (50Khz), lo que hay es un conversor que pasa el valor instantaneo de amplitud de la señal que quieres amplificar al valor correspondiente de duty cycle, de esta manera tenes un tren de pulsos de 50Khz, de ancho variable dependiendo de qué tension instantanea de salida debe tener. luego con un filtro paso bajo pasivo lo que se hace es integrar dicho tren de pulsos para obtener: Vo = Vpk x Ton /(ton + toff) donde Vpk es la tension de bus y Vo es la tension de salida instantanea para cada ciclo de la portadora.
 la frecuencia del generador de funciones es la frecuencia  que deseas tener a la salida, es como poner un "amplificador" a la salida de un generador de funciones, solo que la tension maxima que podes obtener son 200vca, luego con el generador de funciones controlas la frecuencia, la amplitud, la forma de onda etc....por eso te dije, es un " amplificador servo" a la salida de un generador de funciones.


----------



## AlfonsoX (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola de nuevo,

Gracias por tu ayuda Hazard 1998. 

He estado mirando el esquema y tus comentarios y no lo llego a comprender bien del todo..... ¿Como regulo la tensión de salida de 0 a 200 Vac con el generador de funciones? 

¿Puedes explicar un poco como iria siendo la señal senoide desde que sale del generador de funciones hasta la salida (teniendo en cuenta la modulación PWM)?


¿Tu crees que los IGBT van a conmutar bien cuando seleccione frecuencias bajas del orden de 10 Hz?


¿Alguien sabe si se puede regular la tensión de salida en la etapa de potencia de 0 a 200 Vac cambiando el oscilador por un generador de funciones : XR2206 o un 8038 en el esquemático que puso Hazard 1998 en este tema y modificando la amplitud del seno del generador de funciones?

¿Al modificar la amplitud de la portadora, se modifica la amplitud de la señal de salida de la etapa de potencia? A mi me da la impresión de que se cambia el indice de modulación pero no la amplitud de la señal de salida de la etapa de potencia.

¿Podeis dar opiniones, please? ¿Este circuito se puede simular con el Orcad o con que programa que me pueda descargar gratis de Internet? 

Saludos, Alfon


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 3, 2009)

AlfonsoX dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> ¿Alguien sabe si se puede regular la tensión de salida en la etapa de potencia de 0 a 200 Vac cambiando el oscilador por un generador de funciones : XR2206 o un 8038 en el esquemático que puso Hazard 1998 en este tema y modificando la amplitud del seno del generador de funciones?



si se puede, si te fijas en el esquema que postie, hay un preset que lo que ajusta no es ni mas ni menos que el de tension de salida, pudiendo variar la salida entre 0V y el maximo 
dicho preset es P1 y se llama *Vout*



			
				AlfonsoX dijo:
			
		

> ¿Al modificar la amplitud de la portadora, se modifica la amplitud de la señal de salida de la etapa de potencia? A mi me da la impresión de que se cambia el indice de modulación pero no la amplitud de la señal de salida de la etapa de potencia.



la amplitud de la portadora no varia, de hecho la amplitud de la portadora es la tension de bus (+B) ya que los switches conmutan entre 0V y +B, por otro lado como el sistema esta realimentado teoricamente por mas que varie la tension +B no deberia variar (o al menos no demaciado) la tension de salida, al menos no mientras el indice de modulacion no alcance su maximo. lo que si hace es variar como vos dijiste el indice de modulacion, entonces, cuando la señal de salida pasa por el filtro paso bajo que en el esquema esta representado por el transformador de salida con su reactancia de dispersion y el capacitor en su secundario, se filtra la portadora, quedando solamente la integral de dicha portadora en el tiempo, que depende del ancho de pulso que adquiere en cada ciclo de portadora.



			
				AlfonsoX dijo:
			
		

> ¿Podeis dar opiniones, please? ¿Este circuito se puede simular con el Orcad o con que programa que me pueda descargar gratis de Internet?



no creo que sea facil de simular, pero tampoco es dificil de armar, de hecho cuando lo ensaye antes de dibujar el impreso, lo hice en una placa experimental de pertinax de esas que vienen llenas de agujeritos con paso 0.254 mm


----------



## AlfonsoX (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola a todos,

Hazard1998, gracias por contestar. 

Tengo una serie de preguntas para (Hazard 1998)referente a tus últimos comentarios. 

1) ¿has fabricado de verdad el circuito y has medido si puedes variar la frecuencia del seno de salida ,de la etapa de potencia, entre 1 Hz  y 50 Hz (aproximadamente) y la amplitud entre 0 y 220 V de alterna de forma simultanea (es decir con cualquier combinación tensión - frecuencia) ? Lo pregunto por el comentario que hicistes:

"no creo que sea facil de simular, pero tampoco es dificil de armar, de hecho cuando lo ensaye antes de dibujar el impreso, lo hice en una placa experimental de pertinax de esas que vienen llenas de agujeritos con paso 0.254 mm"

2) ¿Con que pontenciometros del oscilador de tu esquema  regulas la frecuencia y la amplitud del seno de salida de la etapa de potencia? He mirado el circuito y no veo P1, lo que si veo es Fout y THD.

"si te fijas en el esquema que postie, hay un preset que lo que ajusta no es ni mas ni menos que el de tension de salida, pudiendo variar la salida entre 0V y el maximo dicho preset es P1 y se llama Vout" 

Para el resto de usuarios que entren a leer el mensaje y que sepan del tema:

¿Creis que es una buena solución para la fuente que quiero diseñar? A mi personalmente, si me parece una buena solución pero estaría fenomenal que gente con conocimientos que vieran los mensajes , expresarán opiniones para retroalimentarnos a todos.

Gracias Hazard 1998,

Saludos, Alfon


----------



## AlfonsoX (Mar 4, 2009)

Perdon, me equivoque anteriormente si que veo P1 (Es que en España es de noche ahora mismo y no veo muy bien jeje) Pero Hazard 1998 ¿Con que potenciometro regulas la frecuencia? Y por cierto, ¿Con que programa has dibujado el circuito? Tiene muy buen aspecto...

Un saludo, Alfon


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 4, 2009)

Precisamente con el preset que dijiste de Fout se ajusta la frecuencia, y con Vout la tension de salida, con el que dice Offset se ajusta el nivel de DC a la salida para cancelar el DC y que quede lo mas bajo posible.

El circuito desde el preset P1 hasta el puente H conforman un amplificador servo CASE D de alta eficiencia, lo unico que hace es amplificar lo que coloques a su entrada (ej: vos colocas algo que genere un seno de 0 a 50Hz y de 0 a 5V y este lo amplifica para que responda de forma plana y de 0 a 200V), en el caso del equema es un oscilador senoidal de 50Hz, en tu caso coloca un generador de funciones monolitico para que este genere el seno de frecuencia variable y amplitud constante, total la amplitud la controlas con un preset independiente que es P1, habria que ver de corregir la etapa de entrada al modulador ya que tiene un capacitor en serie para rechazar DC del previo y que el modulador ingrese el valor de DC que corresponde (2.5V), eso sinceramente hay que revisarlo.


Por si te interesa una instantanea de como reproduce el circuito que postie pongo unas fotos del prototipo, la placa del circuito es planchada doble faz (jua!)


----------



## AlfonsoX (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola de nuevo Hazard 1998,

¿En el caso del equema es un oscilador senoidal de 50Hz? Pero entonces con P1 modificas la amplitud y ¿con Fout no puedes modificar la frecuencia de salida en tu esquema?

Este fin de semana, voy a intentar armar la fuente con el generador de funciones. Por cierto, 2 preguntas más:

1) ¿Para que vale la interfaz de entrada, salida y reset y el circuito limite de corriente y generador de pulso de reset? 

2) ¿La salida Out A y Out B la conecto directamente al filtro paso bajo sin el transformador porque para frecuencias bajas el transformador no funciona bien?

Saludos, Alfon


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 5, 2009)

AlfonsoX dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo Hazard 1998,
> 
> ¿En el caso del equema es un oscilador senoidal de 50Hz? Pero entonces con P1 modificas la amplitud y ¿con Fout no puedes modificar la frecuencia de salida en tu esquema?
> 
> ...



1= esa interfaz esta para controlar el encendido o apagado del equipo, asi como tambien indica la sobrecarga con uno de los Tr del ULN2003, por otro lado como es un circuito de potencia posee un detector de sobre corriente, con el comparador LM311 se sensa la corriente a traves del shunt formado por los resistores que estan en serie con el puente H en el negativo, el generador de pulsos de reset esta porque el limite de corriente apaga todo, el pulso de reset desactiva el latch y vuelve a arrancar el inversor, si detecta sobrecarga vuelve al bucle y asi perdura hasta que desaparezca la sobre corriente.
2= asi es. sin el transformador porque si no se saturaria el nucleo, ya que las lineas de campo es el cociente de la tension y la frecuencia.

pd: no se puede implementar directamente ese esquema para lo que tu quieres, ya que el generador de seno, como veras en mi esquema, se logra mediante un oscilador de onda cuadrada ajustado a la frecuencia de salida mediante el preset Fout, con DutyCycle 50% ajustado por el preset THD, luego de eso se acondiciona su amplitud, y pasa por una celula paso bajo de 4° orden sallen key no inversora, esta celula esta ajustada para que el codo de -3dB este 1/2 octava mas arriba que la frec del oscilador, con esto se atenuan todas las armonicas superiores a la fundamental, teniendo ese seno hermoso que ves en la foto, pero como la ganancia de dicho filtro no es plana dentro de la banda de trabajo, sino que se trabaja sobre la pendiente de atenuacion del filtro, a medida que disminuis la frecuencia del oscilador, la tension de salida baja 24dB por octava, vos necesitas que la tension quede constante independientemente de la frecuencia, por eso lo de poner un generador de funciones.


----------



## AlfonsoX (Mar 10, 2009)

Hola Hazard 1998, todavía no he tenido tiempo de montar la fuente aunque he estado buscando información de los generadores de funciones. Próximamente, empezaré a montarla. Por cierto, 2 preguntas:

1) ¿Que aplicación utilizastes para realizar tu esquemático?

2) ¿En tu esquema , en la salida obtienes un seno de frecuencia 50 Hz y amplitud la de las baterias que lo inyectas a la red eléctrica?

Un saludo, Alfon

PD: A lo mejor profesionalmente , podíamos tener algun contacto en el futuro.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 11, 2009)

AlfonsoX dijo:
			
		

> Hola Hazard 1998, todavía no he tenido tiempo de montar la fuente aunque he estado buscando información de los generadores de funciones. Próximamente, empezaré a montarla. Por cierto, 2 preguntas:
> 
> 1) ¿Que aplicación utilizastes para realizar tu esquemático?
> 
> ...



1) fue un diseño para un inversor senoidal puro de 700w desde 72Vcc a 220Vca

2) la amplitud no es la de las baterias, de hecho es realimentado y es virtualmente incondicional a la variacion de la tension de bateria

seria interesante, el tema es que soy de argentina y tu eres de la madre patria (españa)


----------

